# Eltern aufgepasst: Birdies Run for Kids jetzt im App-Store erhältlich! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2012)

*Eltern aufgepasst: Birdies Run for Kids jetzt im App-Store erhältlich! [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Eltern aufgepasst: Birdies Run for Kids jetzt im App-Store erhältlich! [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Eltern aufgepasst: Birdies Run for Kids jetzt im App-Store erhältlich! [Anzeige]


----------



## Gamersware (24. August 2012)

*Eltern aufgepasst: Birdies Run for Kids jetzt im App-Store erhältlich! [Anzeige]*

wollte Crysis nicht auch ein casual-Game als Geschicklichkeits-spiel - "Rollende Kugel" - 4 mobile Advices- veröffentlichen?


----------

